# Re-carpeting boat... what kind of marine carpet?



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

I want to re-carpet the boat I just bought.

I know I should get a marine carpet that is UV resistant, but I'm not sure about what weight to get.

I've been doing some reading online and I see that 40 oz marine carpet is better quality than the 16 oz and 20 oz stuff. Then I read that if you get heavier than 20 oz you won't get your lids closed.    Is this true?

I've found some nice marine carpets available on eBay with decent prices, but there are so many to choose from. I was going to get some of the 40 oz stuff but was afraid it may be too plush and I wouldn't be able to close the livewells. (They are tight right now with the original carpet.)

What do you guys use and recommend?


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

If I had to do my boat over again. I am going to do vinyl.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Quack Wacker said:


> If I had to do my boat over again. I am going to do vinyl.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I have considered putting vinyl in the lower "cockpit" area, but I at least want carpet on the front and aft deck areas. I would hate to have vinyl get wet and have someone slip and fall in.


----------



## ricochet (May 10, 2008)

Redid the floors on my Lund with marine vinyl i got on-line out of Mississippi, (yourautotrim.com ) , carpet is just a sponge in my opinion


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

What I'm really concerned with here is will the heavier 40 oz marine carpet cause problems with closing the livewells and storage lids.... 

There must be some people here who have re-carpeted their boats and know the answer to this...


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

When I need to redue my flooring, I'm thinking about not using carpet.
http://www.sanitred.com/BoatRepair.htm

Some folks talking about this on another web site and seem to like this stuff.
http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforu...d.php?t=387284


----------



## Take Five (May 10, 2003)

Check some of the suppliers. Some will send you carpet samples for color match at no charge. Order a couple of color samples in the 40 oz and see for yourself if the lids will close.

Wayne


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> What I'm really concerned with here is will the heavier 40 oz marine carpet cause problems with closing the livewells and storage lids....
> 
> There must be some people here who have re-carpeted their boats and know the answer to this...


 you will have issues. My side rod holders are very tight. have to use pliers to pull the d ring on the one.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

tracker14 said:


> you will have issues. My side rod holders are very tight. have to use pliers to pull the d ring on the one.



Are you using 40 oz carpet? 

What weight would you use if you had to do it over again?


----------



## Naden fourteen (Jan 26, 2009)

Knowing what I know now after 40 years...Spray-on truck bed liner, without question. Carpets that get wet trap moisture against the deck, and the polyester resin used on boats is NOT waterproof (the thing keeping the lake outside your hull is the gellcoat or paint, not the hull), and eventually, you have a punky deck.


----------

